# API safety harness replaced for free



## spaceman (Nov 24, 2009)

That API is a pretty good company. Attached is some of the e-mail from their customer service. Bottom line I sent them a pic of the harness coming apart and they are sending me a new one free of charge.

Mr. Murphree,

    Thank you very much for the information. The replacement harness will ship today via UPS regular ground, which is typically a 2 or 3 business day delivery point to FL. The delivery may be delayed by a day or so due to the Thanksgiving Holiday. Please don't hesitate to contact me with any further questions or problems. I look forward to hearing back from you.

Regards,

Cammie Arnold
Customer Service Manager
API Outdoors Replacement Parts
Ph. 1-800-228-4846 
FAX-1-318-574-4428
Office Hours - 8 :00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.
Monday thru Friday
Central Time


From: david murphree
Sent: Mon 11/23/2009 6:51 PM
To: API Email
Subject: Re: safety harness coming apart

Thank you very much!! I really appreciate this.

From: API Email <apiemail@basspro.com>
To: david murphree <davidmurphree@yahoo.com>
Sent: Mon, November 23, 2009 2:04:50 PM
Subject: RE: safety harness coming apart


Mr. Murphree,

    Thank you for the information. I'll be happy to ship you a replacement harness at no charge. Please reply with your physical shipping address, whether the address is for a business or a residence and your day time phone number and I'll be happy to get this out for you today via UPS ground. Please don't hesitate to contact me with any further questions or problems. I look forward to hearing back from you.

Regards,

Cammie Arnold
Customer Service Manager
API Outdoors Replacement Parts
Ph. 1-800-228-4846 
FAX-1-318-574-4428
Office Hours - 8 :00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.
Monday thru Friday
Central Time


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: david murphree [mailto:davidmurphree@yahoo.com]
Sent: Mon 11/23/2009 12:06 PM
To: API Email
Cc: Dave Murphree
Subject: Re: safety harness coming apart


    Thank you very much for your prompt reply on this matter. I am hunting all week this week. I have owned this product for maybe 4 years. I purchased it new at Bass Pro Shop. I cannot find a model number on the harness so I am sending you three pictures. The stand is still in the woods if you need me to get it's model number. 
I will not use the harness. Awaiting futher instructions.
Dave Murphree


----------

